

Lita, the ChatOps framework for Ruby, version 4 released - Perceptes
http://docs.lita.io/releases/4/

======
esigler
The testability of Lita plugins via RSpec is super helpful, and it's great to
see things like route matching get addressed & improved with this release.

------
loupgaroublond
This is the bees knees of chat tools, but what's up with the gratuitous use of
Twitter Bootstrap everywhere?

